# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  الصراع مع الخيول البرية

## mohamed73

*الصراع مع الخيول البرية*   
القرويون يقومون بمحاصرة الخيول البرية في شمال غرب اسبانيا قبل انطلاق المهرجان السنوي          
 الاف السياح يصلون إلى قرية سابكيدو لطلب البركة وذلك بالقص من شعر الخيل أو ذيله

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخ

----------


## EZEL

والله شكله صراع طاحن هههههه مشكور أخي محمد

----------

